# Post images of all your Horses Veterinary Conditions



## Eaglestone (4 September 2009)

Please use this thread to post images of your Horses Veterinary Conditions.

PapaFrita suggested this would be very helpful and informative for all types of Horse Conditions, to show other HHO Members   
	
	
		
		
	


	





******************************************************************************************************

I hope this helps any of you, with horses who have had, or are currently suffering from Laminitis  
	
	
		
		
	


	





These pictures were taken on 25th August 2009, a day after being shod.

They show how weak the Laminae looks when it grows down.  The Farrier rasps all the 'cruddy' old stuff off so that they are neat and tidy (sorry a bit crudely put, but it is the best I can do!)

Some people have commented that it is Seedy Toe, so I suppose it is a form of it, although there is no infection  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, however it is the aftermath of 10 degrees of rotation  
	
	
		
		
	


	





For those of you who do not know 'Motor' .... he went down with Cushings Induced Laminitis in October 2005 at the age of 24 .... he is now a happy 28 year old, being ridden regularly and can still be a handful, when the mood takes him  
	
	
		
		
	


	









The green on his feet, is him stepping over/missing the ledge on his Field Shelter, I think


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (4 September 2009)

Vitilago- it is improving with steroid cream











Nod as a very sick yearling- vet diagnosed grass sickness- he was very lucky to survive and took a year to recover all his hair and body weight. He had a very sucessful career as a show cob, ending up at HOYS and is now happily semi retired in the field at the age of 18!












In case anyone wants to know- here he is at 4 yrs:






and at 12 yrs:






and at 16 yrs:


----------



## tinafletcher1 (4 September 2009)

what an excellent idea to post pics. I will try. My horse has had op to remove keratoma a week ago, so still at clinic. going on ok, but not able to get him home until he can tollerate dressing changes without sedation. I have seen pics of this problem that someone posted sometime ago which I found very interesting.


----------



## Eaglestone (4 September 2009)

That was quick DDD  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... the ones of Nod are heart warming and will give others hope  
	
	
		
		
	


	





He is gorgeous


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Bilateral sidebone x ray.... not causing any lameness

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

Fractured wing of pedal bone x ray, with sidebone on one side (marked as colateral cartilage....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Ventral odema in mare 24 hours from foaling....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Pinworm in a dung sample....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Eaglestone (4 September 2009)

Marnie ... your pictures are so interesting and I cannot believe that you have shown a pic of the Collateral ligament, as I have just spend over an hour on the phone to my freind who's horse has a problem in this area and this will be so helpful  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you and keep them coming


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Bone remodelling following a kick to the face - can see the lump just below eye level....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Got a few more, hope no one minds!

Sarcoids on sheath - unfortunately had no after Liverpool treatment pics, where you would not believe the monsters had ever been there!

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Incisor caps that were stuck - think Mups was around the three years mark here....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

After removal by the vet under sedation, she also had antibiotics as her gums were rather inflammed due to food being trapped under the caps...

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Abcess on back, we think caused by numnah not being pulled up into the saddle gullet and pulling across the back....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

Getting ready to burst...

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

Cleaned up after expressing lots of pus!

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

After expressing even more pus - you can see almost like a 'lid' of skin from the top of the abcess..

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

With the 'lid' lifted up, showing how deep the abcess was, the 'lid was held on by a thread and eventually withered off.  The wound was treated with flamazine (I think) and she had antibotics.  Eventually, after about a month it healed totally...

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]

Showing how it looked before cleaning - can see the yellowy pus...

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Damage due to feather mites - back of the knee after clipping and hibiscrubbing.....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## pegasus1986 (4 September 2009)

me and my horse went down a cattle grid out hunting 










4 yrs down the line and if you can see on front leg nearest the camera is a lump on her knee that will neva go but doesnt affect her in anyway


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Wow, that healed really well!


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

Another back one - different horse and a few years before, but similar problem - 25 mile ride with a polypad that slipped down.

First thing that showed was welling behind the withers, if you look carefully you can see a patch of hair that looks slightly different...

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

After about a week, it turned into a big pressure sore, the bit of skin in the middle was basically dying due to compromised blood supply and started to slough off, we just had to wait for it to fall off...

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

You can see it starting to come away here...







It took about 2 months to heal properly, but hasn't caused any problems since...

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Marnie (4 September 2009)

That's lovely to see the recovery from grass sickness, we had a couple of acute cases in our yard a number of years ago that didn't make it, so it is nice to see a success story!


----------



## VictoriaEDT (4 September 2009)

Great teeth pics marnie!


----------



## Izzwizz (4 September 2009)

This is great stuff! Marnie, what a good idea to take photos like this, bound to be a help to someone, there was a post somewhere on forum about numnahs and someone said that they didnt like polypads due to them slipping. Your photos prove the point very well!


----------



## SpruceRI (5 September 2009)

Horse having attempted jumping over wall of field shelter and impaling herself on door pillar.

She tore all layers of skin away from her stomach muscle wall: 

The wound a few days after, not too swollen







From the side:






Skinned her thighs, and stifles - seen here drying up:







Sorry!  Gross.....pus filled:







Weeping







Swelling going down







Skinned areas healing over







6 weeks later , the stomach skin has reattached itself to the body and all healed up


----------



## Marnie (5 September 2009)

Ouch!  THat looks nasty!

Got a couple more....

Two year old growing quite quickly suddenly started getting swelling on fetlock and hock - excuse the mud, she is a real bog pony and used to spend all her time in the stream running through the field!  We kept her in for a couple of weeks, swelling went down and didn't come up again - if it hadn't we were going to go down the x ray route to check her growth plates....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## Marnie (5 September 2009)

Leg this time - mare was lame on and off with nothing really to see, when she suddenly got a hard swelling above her hind fetlock.  You can vaguely see it through the hairy legs....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

Vet was convinced it was going to be annualr ligament, she is a big, heavy mare and it is apparently quite common in her type.  She went into the vets and it was clipped up....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

Scans showed that the annular ligament was actually fine, the lump was made up of dense grannular tissue and there appeared to be a splinter in the middle which was being 'walled off'.  One option was surgery but she was not insured and the vet felt that it would be like looking for a needle in a haystack trying to find it, so we gave bute and rest.  The lump started to go down and has now disappeared - it did take a good year though - vet thought that whatever was in there had broken down and the body had healed itself.

I thought this might be useful as it does show what an annular ligament injury would look like.


----------



## Marnie (5 September 2009)

Last one for now, I promise!

Another back one, tried a new saddle which appeared to fit fine but obviously didn't!  Took the saddle off and the swelling in the pictures came up in minutes.

Vet was concerned that she may have damage to the supraspinatus ligament, she had bute and rest and after about three days the swelling went down.  Once she had a bit more rest and a new saddle, she was absolutely fine.  Again, thought it may be useful to show what such an injury may look like.

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 
 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]


----------



## longtalltilly (5 September 2009)

Large hole running down the length of SDFT in off fore - scan 1 week after injury. Undergoing Stemcell but hoping to return to full wrk!


----------



## tikino (9 September 2009)

my mare post splint bone surgery


----------



## black_horse (9 September 2009)

my mare, absess in hoof that travelled up to expell out of coronet band.

Pics show the hole in the hoof, it was under the shoes so shoes came off.


----------



## Animalmad (11 September 2009)

This is a video of my 3 year old Clydesdale Fergus.  I have recently bought him but he has had locking stifles since a yearling but this has only been looked at by a vet recently as the previous owners didnt bother to get the vet out grrrr!

Anyway, he isnt a usual case as he swings his legs out when he walks to deal with the locking but you can clearly see the problem.

If you click on the video and forward it to around 2 mins into the clip to see him walking away.  That is when it is at its clearest!


----------



## Honeypots (11 September 2009)

Aw...LOVE Fergus..


----------



## Theresa_F (11 September 2009)

Fergus is lovely - and like our new mare, very close behind, hence she is 5 and on a good joint supplement and will be kept well insured.

This is eye cancer - taken from Cairo aged 21.  This eye has been operated on numerous times and again had surgery to remove followed by two sessions of radiotherapy.













We had the eye checked by the vet every six months, but this lump appeared two months after being passed as clear. 

Cairo developed eye cancer at 7, had one eye removed several years later and approximately every three years, required surgery and treatment on the other one.


----------



## dozzie (12 September 2009)

Photosensitisation triggered by liver infection.  It appeared very quickly but with two or three  courses of anti bs and Vit B supplements to treat the liver it was manageable and cleared up quite quickly. Hibiscrub and sudocrem initially followed by Keratex mudshield powder once scabs had healed.











Weightloss associated with the liver infection. You can see how his spine was protruding where he had lost flesh from his hindquarters. It looked worse in real life! Poor old boy.


----------



## loopylucifer (20 September 2009)

picture of leg with damage to sdft and ddft just after scaning





this it 3 months on having had tendoscopy surgry there ia a hard lump of tissue but it seems to be going on its own slowly






same horse got stung by some bees and got this the next day





and this is same day but few hours later. do have pics of the nxt day when had dobled in size and was peeling but can't find them at the mo.


----------



## grandmaweloveyou (20 September 2009)

Wow. What amazing and helpful photos. All I can say is I hope I never have to post in this area, nor do others x


----------



## Bedlam (28 September 2009)

Kissing Spines before and after surgery


----------



## Cedars (5 October 2009)

Hi guys,

Nothing as bad as any of yours, and no photos, but just wanted to post my experience in case someone else has something similar.

Have a mare, typically "moody", pretends to bite when putting on saddle, brushing her stomach but especially her armpits, generally safe as houses to ride. She reared up and over about 3 months ago now, bf jumped off and she got away with a few cuts to her back leg, didn't think much of it, changed girth cos thought it was a reaction to her dislike of the humane girth. 

Anyway, other day reared up and over, but full on went for it - eventually gave up when so tired she couldn't get up off of floor. Really bad cuts etc etc etc.

Anyway, vet out today and it is severe stomach ulcers - some 4 out of 4. Vet thinks that it will almost definitely account for the things we put down as generally moody. Anyway, just goes to prove that its not always back or teeth (although we have had them checked as well!!!!).

xxxxx


----------



## whizzica (6 October 2009)

My 22 year old pony had a dorsal wall resection 2 weeks ago after a crippling attack of laminitis. Thought you might like to see his xrays before trimming and photos of after. 
He has coped amazingly with it and is doing really well so far! fingers crossed xx


----------



## Llwyncwn (7 October 2009)

Thought you may all like to see the x-ray taken today of a broken jaw ...







We think it happened about a week ago, possibly being kicked by an unshod horse during play.  His owner noticed that he wasnt quite himself for a few days but couldnt put her finger on why.  

Charlie will be off work for at least a couple of months, but the good news is that it will heal itself.  A calcified lump has begun to grow which is the bodies way of protecting the site.


----------



## JenHunt (7 October 2009)

This is Ron in 2006, when the vitiligo was just starting.






and this was him in 2008






and these 2 were in Jan 09












I have no desire to treat it. It doesn't affect him more than making him a little more prone to sunburn, and in a strange way his new markings kind of suit him. The insurance company have asked for a letter of explanation from my vets, and a copy of it stays with his passport.


----------



## Nailed (8 October 2009)

Lymphangitis.







Lou x


----------



## digitalangel (10 October 2009)

grass glands / grass lumps







windpuffs/windgalls


----------



## jojosim (21 October 2009)

Hi, I had convinced myself that my horse has vitilago and having just seen your pictures I now know she has! would you mind telling what cream your using? and does his skin flake off and crack? My mare had 8 biopsies and skin scrapes and the only thing they could come up with was that she is hypersensitive, the de-pigmentation was put down to her rubbing herself but her front feet have now started to change colour. I will try to put some pictures on but I'm rubbish at these things!
thanks Jo


----------



## tikino (28 October 2009)

oedema in sheath due to low protien in blood of very sick horse


----------



## Perissa (4 November 2009)

Lanced abcess caused by a steriod injection


----------



## Perissa (4 November 2009)

Subchondral bone cyst in the glenoid cavity in the shoulder joint


----------



## Shrimp (15 November 2009)

Severe infected foot after perforating his sole, he could barely walk when it was at its worst.







And spent 30 mins everyday for 3 months doing this....and being dressed everyday aswell as wearing a big hoof wellie, he was such a saint!


----------



## tashpritty (21 November 2009)

Came in from field like this one day






all stiched and stapled up, 







36 staples that is!


----------



## Tnavas (19 December 2009)

After an argument with a gate - vet stitched skin together






After a few days, skin broke down and stitches broke away






After a total of 5 weeks from original injury after treatment with 'Active Manuka Honey'


----------



## xsara1 (20 December 2009)

Here is some pics of some cuts 
This is a yearling that jumped over a hedge and got caught on a bit of barb wire fencing cutting the top of his fore arm pic about two weeks later when he came nack from the vets






when it was nearly healed when he went back out to grass it is now hardly noticable






This is a wound on a two year olds leg which we think he put his foot through some branches it was about 6 weeks after he had done it and did heal to leave just a small line scar vet was amazed. Will try and find the original wound


----------



## lozza_cook (11 January 2010)

Fractured Splint Bone







Healed successfully


----------



## lily1 (20 January 2010)

After C flap surgery 















sadly he had to be pts as it was a cancerous tumour in his sinus. RIP Teddy


----------



## Eaglestone (28 February 2010)

Dead Pinworm in droppings, in a 30 year old horse .... apparently there is a known wormer resistance to Pinworm, which causes the horse to Scratch prefusely on anything, which can be catastrophic


----------



## Eaglestone (28 February 2010)

Fat pads in a Cushings horse


----------



## levantosh (28 February 2010)

I prob have the worse xrays of laminitis but don't know how to upload pics


----------



## JavaJaneW (13 April 2010)

Eric, TB, bitten by a dog above hock. 
Infection spread above and below and stripped his leg of fur down to flesh and eventually travelled throughout his body.


----------



## TheMule (13 April 2010)

Slightly different as these are obviously taken post-mortem.

Normal leg on left, Injured SDFT/DDFT on right-










Normal on left, injured on right-






Injured on top, normal on bottom-


----------



## Sirreal (4 May 2010)

This is a lump on Ziggy's fetlock. Not sure what it is but doesn't cause any lameness, and it's not hard. Any Ideas? 







(it's on his near foreleg)
thanks


----------



## Toffee44 (26 May 2010)

I had only left the field about an hour before recieving a phone call that her nose was hanging off potentinally she could have been like this all night :O






 some stitches later. No scar now what so ever if you look ever so closely theres a tiny weeny skin tag on the inside of her nose. 

I walked the field time and time again and never ever found how she did this!!


----------



## nic85 (29 May 2010)

Here is the link to my yearlings mouth sores/ulcers

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=372556


----------



## dreamcometrue (7 July 2010)

My horse tripped and fell onto his knees on the road.  He lay there with his legs folded under him for ages before getting up. This is what he did and that is the joint capsule you can see.  Luckily he didn't tear it













He was put on Bute, antibiotics and box rest only for one day.  Vet said he needed to move about so that the scar tissue wasn't tight.

A few days later







And now, 4 years later, he has little baldy patches on his knees


----------



## Minxie (8 July 2010)

I've actually posted these on HHO before so apologies if you've already seen them.  This is Turbo's leg after he got caught on an electric wire fence which 'cheesewired' down this leg. If you look closely you can see the wire scored the bone.  Its his near hind leg.

The front shot







Side shot







The inside side shot







A back shot







A week later


----------



## Muffin (15 July 2010)

Marnie said:



			Ouch!  THat looks nasty!

Got a couple more....

Two year old growing quite quickly suddenly started getting swelling on fetlock and hock - excuse the mud, she is a real bog pony and used to spend all her time in the stream running through the field!  We kept her in for a couple of weeks, swelling went down and didn't come up again - if it hadn't we were going to go down the x ray route to check her growth plates....

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image] 

 [image]
	
	
		
		
	


	




[/image]
		
Click to expand...

Hi
 Could you possibly let me know more about the swellings on your 2 year olds hocks? I have a yearling with a big hock,first noticed it after he'd been galloping round a muddy paddock. Not lame on it but cant get rid of swelling. What sort of treatment helped yours?
Any feedback much appreciated

Thankyou


----------



## Meowy Catkin (26 July 2010)

Holy **** Minxie! Did Turbo recover fully? How did you stop the bone from drying out?


----------



## Barney860 (27 July 2010)

Izzwizz said:



			This is great stuff! Marnie, what a good idea to take photos like this, bound to be a help to someone, there was a post somewhere on forum about numnahs and someone said that they didnt like polypads due to them slipping. Your photos prove the point very well!
		
Click to expand...


I love this post!! I liek to learn anything vetinary, I wanted to be a vet but never made it so look up and learn as much as I can from home, internet and other horsey people.

Agreed on polypads, dont like them, my lab has the one that came with my tb as a comfy cushion in her bed, works on another level as my lab is called Polly and she loves sitting on her poly pad..... :/


----------



## Marnie (6 August 2010)

Sorry, have only just seen your question!  We never got a name or diagnosis or such, they came up and down a couple of times and then it just stopped.  The vet just put it down to her growing, he wasn't overly concerned and as I say, it stopped after a month or two!


----------



## alainax (7 August 2010)

Cushings (30 odd year old mare)- RIP my beautiful girl 






2 years prior (same time of year )-


----------



## jennie1000 (29 August 2010)




----------



## TinselRider (29 August 2010)

Simple lasceration to offside foreleg (over suspensory ligament)


----------



## guesstimation (29 August 2010)

Pedal Bone rotation due to laminitis











Horse fully recovered with careful management, slow return to work and careful trimming


----------



## oscarwild (1 September 2010)

My horse last year when he had 4 month boxrest for a eye ulcer.

I do appologise for the amount of pics I have.  I had to take one every day for 4 months an I cant decide which are the best ones to show it off. haha

Ulcer at the start







Day after Contact Lense was Fitted







Day Contact was taken out







These are just a series of the healing process


----------



## Spinal Tap (7 September 2010)

Some fascinating pix here!  Mine are a bit humdrum by comparison - typical ringworm lesions   This one is before Imaverol treatment, it started off as a raised area of fur but then the fur sloughed off.  It's about the size of a 2p piece







And this is about a week after starting treatment, the lesions were looking a bit less red and the new ones that came up were very tiny and didn't get any bigger 







And a very old (late 1980s ) set of 'before and after' pix that show what a bit of TLC & a new saddle that actually fits can do for a horse that's a bit sorry for himself (and proving that white hairs under saddles can go away )  The pix were taken about a year apart as I recall.


----------



## vallin (8 September 2010)

My horse is undergoing treatment for suspensory damage (has just has a bilateral neurectomy) and arthritis in both hocks (will be having corticosteroid injections into hocks and sacro iliac and will be treating with tildren) so I thought I would post some of her scan images as I thought they were interesting so thought some of you lot might to 

Full album is here: 
http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=31595&id=1678350003

Xrays

Clear spine:












Right Hock from outside-Showing greater arthritic changes in the 'shock absorber' joints, note less clear distinction between plates






Right Hock from inside-Showing greater arthritic changes in the 'shock absorber' joints, note less clear distinction between plates and also dark patches where the body is trying to combat the arthritis by eating away at the bone.






Right hock from front-again note lack of ditinction between plates and the dark patches






Left Hock from outside-Showing slight arthritic changes in the 'shock absorber' joints






Right Sacro Iliac






Left Sacro Iliac







Ultrasound of left hock-the part with lots of lines is the tandon and thedark lines are bad






Right Hock:






Bone scans

Hind quaters-dark region around the sacrolilac shows higher levels of metabolic activity-this is bad






Rib cage from above (I *think* the dark area is the heart)






Lower hind leg






Hocks-again you can see the really dark patch on the right hind and the less distinct dark on the left






Pelvis/Sacro iliac-there is damage here from she had been compensating


----------



## Caz89 (21 September 2010)

Oh my gosh! Some one those are terrible and I really shouldnt have looked whilst eating lunch lol!


----------



## loopylucifer (26 September 2010)

ouch.......


----------



## Tharg (5 October 2010)

Oscarwild, may I ask what caused the ulcer and did he regain vision in that eye?


----------



## bonnie93 (10 October 2010)

my horse decided to jump out of the horsebox, via the living area and shut rear doors 2nd oct

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1238527&l=e29f9f08d0&id=1662854395

nxt day and 27 staples later

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1238547&l=d1cd0bcb37&id=1662854395

unfortunately she cut the back of her left fore which had to be stitched, and is not healing well =(  no pics tho


----------



## china (11 October 2010)

hi bonnie, try putting them on photobucket then pasting the IMG code into here, its not letting us veiw them with the link.


----------



## bonnie93 (11 October 2010)

bonnie93 said:



			my horse decided to jump out of the horsebox, via the living area and shut rear doors 2nd oct

nxt day and 27 staples later

unfortunately she cut the back of her left fore which had to be stitched, and is not healing well =(  no pics tho
		
Click to expand...


try again, lol  

before






after


----------



## ImogenBurrows (11 October 2010)

Lovely staple job of a very lovely horse!!


----------



## Andalucian (15 October 2010)

I concur, bravo to that staple wielding vet, it just shows what a great job can be done if the wound is nice and fresh.


----------



## Kokopelli (16 October 2010)

My horse recently passed away due to a disease called atypical myglobinura, these are pictures taken 4 hours after falling ill and he passed away not long afterwards.

My friend was intrigued to how the drip worked so I took the pictures for her:

















I really want to spread awareness of this condition its not a very nice way to go and the horses deteriort (SP) very quickly, Koko was competing succesfully the evening before he fell ill. I would hate for someone to go through what I have so they are not nice to look at but I want people to know what this disease does to the horses.


----------



## TicTac (22 October 2010)

pre KS op xray showing 7 impinging vertabrae







Post KS op showing the removal of 4 pieces of bone


----------



## china (23 October 2010)

wow that is one of the worst KS i have seen. what is he like now?


----------



## china (23 October 2010)

found both of mine in the field after a slanging match!
grace had this on the inside of her hind leg, healed very well without stictches. just a small scar visable.





caused alot of swelling travelling down the leg so she was bandaged to stop it going down the leg.
swelling visable on the inside of the hock





prince had 4 year old scar tissue bust open and agrivation of old airline fracture. lame in walk for 3 weeks. cant see it very well on the photo other than the very swollen leg. took nearly 3 weeks to heal with dressing everyday with intrasite gel.


----------



## TicTac (23 October 2010)

china said:



			wow that is one of the worst KS i have seen. what is he like now?
		
Click to expand...

She is only 8 weeks post op and not being worked yet, out in the field though and seems to be doing well, She will start physio in 4 weeks and then lunging so we will see. She's a tough cookie though and I think she will be fine!


----------



## oscarwild (28 October 2010)

Tharg said:



			Oscarwild, may I ask what caused the ulcer and did he regain vision in that eye?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest we are not entirely sure what caused the eye to ulcer.  But he escaped out the field and did a roational fall over the 5ft stone wall and caused lots of damage to shoulder, neck, internal organs and legs.  That was 6 weeks before the eye looked like anything was wrong.  So there is every chance that it has came from that accident and took time to develop from the trauma.

Oscar still has a white blob scar in the centre of his eye.  He has sight in the eye but is blind behind on the side of the ulcer. The scarring white blob will not get any smaller now and we just have to see how he gets on due to the blindness behind.  So far he is doing fine


----------



## SweetDreams (1 February 2011)

Sirreal said:



			This is a lump on Ziggy's fetlock. Not sure what it is but doesn't cause any lameness, and it's not hard. Any Ideas? 







(it's on his near foreleg)
thanks
		
Click to expand...

Could possibly be a Windgall hmmm??


----------



## JacerRacer (24 February 2011)

I found this horse in the Algarve a few days ago. It unfortunately disappeared after a gypsy saw me taking an interest in it. I am doing everything I can to locate the horse. Wanted people to have a look at the photos as I have had an opinion from a vet from these photos and would also like to know if anyone's horses have had similar injuries in the past and if it was treatable. 

























Evidently this hasn't come on over a day or two so this horse has probs been in pain for some time. It is very lame on its right hind and we believe it to be about a year old.


----------



## china (24 February 2011)

they look like sores of some kind, it unlikely that would survive, the infection will get into the tendons ect if it hasnt already. those legs are very swollen. poor little man. :-(


----------



## Clannad48 (24 February 2011)

Fractured splint bone in near hind - vet counted 5 fractures


----------



## MochaDun (25 February 2011)

JacerRacer said:



			I found this horse in the Algarve a few days ago. It unfortunately disappeared after a gypsy saw me taking an interest in it. I am doing everything I can to locate the horse. Wanted people to have a look at the photos as I have had an opinion from a vet from these photos and would also like to know if anyone's horses have had similar injuries in the past and if it was treatable. 

























Evidently this hasn't come on over a day or two so this horse has probs been in pain for some time. It is very lame on its right hind and we believe it to be about a year old.
		
Click to expand...

Oh those are heartbreaking photographs. Poor animal.  Might be worth posting in Veterinary as a new thread in its own right in case people don't come into this specific conditions/injuries one?  Hope you manage to locate the animal again.


----------



## SwingHorse (27 February 2011)

3 year old QH colt, before during and after cleft palate surgery - vet advised that only 20% of the new palate would 'take', however thus far we have a 90% success rate.
Pre surgery(also much younger!) Note the mucus





Immediately post surgery





1 week





1 month


----------



## Abandluc (6 March 2011)

SwingHorse - How has this foal recovered? It's looks very traumatic


----------



## islandspirit (15 April 2011)

My horse, Spirit, 1 week after kissing spines op to remove 5 dorsal processes.


----------



## NOISYGIRL (23 May 2011)

Minxie said:



			I've actually posted these on HHO before so apologies if you've already seen them.  This is Turbo's leg after he got caught on an electric wire fence which 'cheesewired' down this leg. If you look closely you can see the wire scored the bone.  Its his near hind leg.

The front shot







Side shot







The inside side shot







A back shot







A week later






Click to expand...

That is horrific, is the horse ok now ? do you have pics now ? this is my fear with electric wire


----------



## Rosehip (27 May 2011)

Wow! The horse in the algarve is awful, I would hazard a guess at either he has been stuck in some sort of bog, or he had been run over and dragged....did you ever find out what happened to him?

The elec fencing injuries are awful too! I cant imagine the horror!!! x


----------



## ForeverBroke_ (7 June 2011)

Bilateral High Ringbone.


----------



## popularfurball (21 June 2011)

My baby... She has a rare form of auto immune disease (pemphigus erythematosus)... misdiagnosed for two years as "badly managed sweet itch"


----------



## chunky11 (7 July 2011)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Vitilago- it is improving with steroid cream











Nod as a very sick yearling- vet diagnosed grass sickness- he was very lucky to survive and took a year to recover all his hair and body weight. He had a very sucessful career as a show cob, ending up at HOYS and is now happily semi retired in the field at the age of 18!












In case anyone wants to know- here he is at 4 yrs:






and at 12 yrs:






and at 16 yrs:





Click to expand...

This is amazing!!


----------



## CeeBee (21 July 2011)

*Nemo's Sarcoid before and during Liverpool Cream treatment*

Nemo had a small lump on his neck which was not noticed by myself or the vet when I bought him, due to him having a fluffy winter coat.

I pointed it out to the vet at Rossdales Equine Clinic at Newmarket when he was staying there last September due to an accident he had in the field and they said they could laser it off. The lab results showed it to be a sarcoid.

Here is the sarcoid before treatment, the lump was tiny, about the size of a little finger nail, but the hair surrounding it was kind of like a water mark stain you get on your clothes:







Following laser treatment, the wound didn't heal, so my own vet recommended liverpool cream treatment. This is what it looked like on the day just before 1st application of the cream:







After 1 week (not easy to see due to cream being on it)







4 weeks after the last application of cream







5 weeks after last application of cream












Dreading the part when it actually falls off!


----------



## chunky11 (21 July 2011)

Is this an improvement?
It looks massive and extremely sore! Ive never seen a sacoid lazered off so couldnt really comment but seeing this would make me think twice, the before picture looks like it does go under the skin rather on top like most, how is it looking now??
I hope it gets better soon, best wishes! x


----------



## chunky11 (21 July 2011)

chunky11 said:



			Is this an improvement?
It looks massive and extremely sore! Ive never seen a sacoid lazered off so couldnt really comment but seeing this would make me think twice, the before picture looks like it does go under the skin rather on top like most, how is it looking now??
I hope it gets better soon, best wishes! x
		
Click to expand...

P.S please post more pics it would be good to see it get better


----------



## sprite1978 (21 July 2011)

It would be great to see the after pictures when its healed. Liverpool cream is very aggressive. 

This is a great thread. Just what the forum should be used for rather than petty squabbles.


----------



## CeeBee (21 July 2011)

chunky11 said:



			P.S please post more pics it would be good to see it get better
		
Click to expand...

I hope after all this there is a positive result - although he will be left with scarring and the hair most likely will not grow back.

The last pics were just taken 2 days ago, so will keep you updated.

I must add that he has been extremely laid back about the whole thing. I had heard that many horses have to be sedated just to put the cream on as it can be very painful. I guess the fact it is on his neck rather than somewhere more sensitive helps. Every morning and evening he stands without even a headcollar on and lets me clean the wound. I then spray with antiseptic and smother in sudocrem to keep the flies off. Unfortunately most of the sudocrem ends up on my other horse!


----------



## CeeBee (21 July 2011)

Oh, and he's only just turned 3!


----------



## Vetwrap (2 August 2011)

Full thickness slice through the coronary band:

Slight history - injury occured when cast in stable.  Horse was treated within half an hour by a vet and it was agreed that I would collect him the following morning and bring him home to my vet.  Photos are taken from this point on - first ones are first look when the dressings came off.













Post Surgery - having been in a cast for two weeks - stitches came out that day:







One week later - dressings change:







Another week further on - again, dressings changed:







And another week on - dressings off.







And 9 weeks after the initial injury - following first trim since the accident:







I am so very grateful to the excellent vets at Oakham Hospital for looking after him so well - and for Petplan for paying the claim!  I am also very grateful for the fact that he was attended to so quickly in the time after the initial injury.


----------



## HorseWhisperer21 (9 August 2011)

Looks nasty, but she doesn't have any lameness???


----------



## thundersprite (27 August 2011)

beas sarcoid shes had 2 courses of liverpool cream that sadly failed now 


before the bcg







yesterday after the second bcg, vet been out today and given her more pain relief


----------



## domane (17 October 2011)

Mystery swelling that just appeared on cob's fetlock....













Feather trimmed back for vet examination.  It was about the size of half a tennis ball.  No heat, no lameness, rock hard (like bone), no pain reaction at all.  Vet was as mystified as me and his advice was to "leave well alone and wait and see what happens" and nothing ever did.  After about 5 months it suddenly started shrinking and by 6 months it had gone completely.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (24 October 2011)

Clannad48 said:



			Fractured splint bone in near hind - vet counted 5 fractures












Click to expand...

 I can beat   that fractured splint bone *19 PIECES*   still got all 19 pieces of bone as a memory  of that awfull day


----------



## flashmans (26 October 2011)

My mare did this last Winter - broken nasal bone and a chunk of bone actually came out!











This was it a couple of weeks later.


----------



## domane (26 October 2011)

Wow, flashmans.... that's amazing healing!!


----------



## TicTac (7 November 2011)

domane said:



			Wow, flashmans.... that's amazing healing!! 

Click to expand...

Agree and any idea how she did it in the first place? Poor girl. The vet certainly did a good job of stitching that together!


----------



## Always Henesy (13 December 2011)

This is one of the leg injuries sustained by my beloved lad Xmas day 2010 after slipping backwards down a bank in the field (heavy snow on the ground), going through the hedge and into barbed wire behind. He severed both Digital arteries and both tendon sheaths in each hind leg. He was taken for surgery the next day and after 19 weeks box rest, impaction colic that nearly killed him post surgery, £10,000 of vets bills (thank God for insurance) he went on and made a full recovery and you would never have known he had done this. Amazing treatment by my vets. very sadly after injuring himself badly in June 2011, he was tested for neurological problems and diagnosed with Wobblers syndrome. He was pts 26th August 2011 and I miss him every day. 





This was the 6th March 2011





Nearside hind 6th March 2011 - the lesser of the two injuries, although he still had sepsis in the tendon sheath.


----------



## missponymad (22 December 2011)

Darkly_Dreaming_Dex said:



			Vitilago- it is improving with steroid cream











Nod as a very sick yearling- vet diagnosed grass sickness- he was very lucky to survive and took a year to recover all his hair and body weight. He had a very sucessful career as a show cob, ending up at HOYS and is now happily semi retired in the field at the age of 18!












In case anyone wants to know- here he is at 4 yrs:






and at 12 yrs:






and at 16 yrs:





Click to expand...

 this horse is absolutely stunning!!! We lost one of our friesians to grass sickness  it was horrible I had just started literally 2 weeks before he died having dressage lessons with him before we had him pts :,(


----------



## TraceyD (2 January 2012)

This pony is now 5 yrs, i had him from 6 months old. This year i broke him to harness and clipped him for the first time ever. He has never had this condition before. it began shortly after being clipped, and i put it down to an allergy from the clippers or oil. months later. No better. The lumps fluctuate in size. It began on the neck, then the belly and flanks, and today in the latest episode are now on even the unclipped area of his coat. You can feel them under his skin. They are soft swellings varying in size from pea size to swellings like you would get in a horse sensitive to fly bites. Now they are on his face, these have erupted and ooze yellow runny fluid, not puss though. they don't seem to irritate him, they have not caused itching, he is fine within himself. I thought allegy, i have changed his bedding, his food, his rugs one by one, all to no avail. i'm at a loss, can anyone help


----------



## chunky11 (2 January 2012)

Hello,

Does your pony have any other symtoms? Marks on his coronets or chestnuts or hair loss?


----------



## chunky11 (2 January 2012)

take a look at this link it may help. http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/EquinePemphigusFoliaceus/


----------



## TraceyD (2 January 2012)

chunky11 said:



			Hello,

Does your pony have any other symtoms? Marks on his coronets or chestnuts or hair loss?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure to be honest. He has hairy legs. I will look more closely tomorrow, and may even cut some hair away for some closer attention. Why? what were you thinking


----------



## TraceyD (2 January 2012)

and no, no hair loss


----------



## chunky11 (2 January 2012)

I was thinking Pemphigus Foliaceus, a form of auto immune disease that effects the skin, but this is usually associated with lumps / lesions and then hair loss cycle. 
It is very hard to diagnose though if it is, not alot if anything will show up in bloods or with apple core type skin biopsy.
Do they completely go at all or are they always there? 
Look for any mud fever type scabs on lower legs (particularly hind) and and marks on hooves / coronets also any ventral odema / swelling between chest and girth area that you might not see with winter coat and any "summer sores" on lips,

Try Global herbs Skratch plus (I know you say not itching but it is a sup for skin and immune system) and Restore which detox's the system and liver of the horse - this will help if it is or isnt auto immune according to alot of people I know through pemphigus they couldnt recomend this enough also some omega oils and vit E will help no end for anti-oxidant and calms immune response down

Hope this helps


----------



## StroppyMare* (4 January 2012)

MUDFEVER 
= Antibitoic treatment and alot of managing!


----------



## chunky11 (4 January 2012)

Does your horse lives out?? Have you tried any supplements??


----------



## StroppyMare* (4 January 2012)

chunky11 said:



			Does your horse lives out?? Have you tried any supplements??
		
Click to expand...

She has wintered out up until 3 weeks ago when i bought her in a poor condition, since she has been stabled her legs just crusted right over and got progressively worse! shes on antibiotics at the minute to try and clear up the infection aswel as bute to take down the swelling and ease the pain,

ive not got her on any suppliments although ive been researching, mud gaurd has also been suggested?

i dont know how shes still sound off it!


----------



## chunky11 (4 January 2012)

Try http://www.globalherbs.co.uk/equine/mud-x.html it is very good.


----------



## TwoPair (5 January 2012)

I had a horse come in with a face like this :






As you can see, v swollen face, with lots and lots of puffiness. Turns out was a small puncture wound, which went through his cheek, tear duct, sinus, and into the nasal cavity. Treated it as you would a puncture wound - anti-b's, cleaning the wound, Synulox injected into the wound, Danilon. Swelling went down, leaving large, bony lump on the nasal bone.







This was then xrayed, revealing multiple hairline fractures.































You can see the fracture lines and new bone growth. There was some concern as he kept having nosebleeds and there was some opacity where it should be transparent (the nasal cavity.) It was referred to Rossdales who have quite simply said we won't know if the transparent object (whatever it is) will affect his breathing until stress is put on his wind. It's been rexrayed and there's been pretty much no improvement, so we've started the walk work but without a noseband as we don't want to irritate the fracture through compression or concussion. He will have it re-xrayed at the end of the month.


----------



## chunky11 (5 January 2012)

Gosh how the heck did he manage to do that? Do you think he has fallen over on his face?
Cant rossdales scope his nostrils to see?


----------



## TwoPair (5 January 2012)

The only explanation we can come up with is someone was lamping in the close vicinity (they do lamp IN the field too) and took an 'unsafe' shot. He's a pretty chilled boy so its quite plausible they could have got close enough to injure him with the air pellet without knowing if he was just outside of the lamping light. Our vet scoped him but its the actual nasal cavity that contains the opacity, and unfortunately a scope can't get in there


----------



## TwoPair (5 January 2012)

Just re read my post and its meant to say rossdales can't figure out what the opacity is or if it'll hinder him, not the transparent object, duhhhh!


----------



## TraceyD (6 January 2012)

TraceyD said:















This pony is now 5 yrs, i had him from 6 months old. This year i broke him to harness and clipped him for the first time ever. He has never had this condition before. it began shortly after being clipped, and i put it down to an allergy from the clippers or oil. months later. No better. The lumps fluctuate in size. It began on the neck, then the belly and flanks, and today in the latest episode are now on even the unclipped area of his coat. You can feel them under his skin. They are soft swellings varying in size from pea size to swellings like you would get in a horse sensitive to fly bites. Now they are on his face, these have erupted and ooze yellow runny fluid, not puss though. they don't seem to irritate him, they have not caused itching, he is fine within himself. I thought allegy, i have changed his bedding, his food, his rugs one by one, all to no avail. i'm at a loss, can anyone help
		
Click to expand...


After a few hours of internet research i have resolved this. I diagnosed his lumps as a condition called urticaria, the causes are numerous, however i looked very closely at analyzing the type of hay my horses are all on ( i had eliminated everything else) RYE hay! my eventer's wouldn't eat the meadow hay from my farmer this year. I pinned my theory on the fact that Rye hay is high in fructose, and that whilst the big breed horses coped with this. My little native pony's digestive system couldn't cope with the fructose and he became intolerant to it. I took him off Rye hay much to his disgust, put him back on meadow hay, and hey presto, or should that be hay presto... all his lumps have gone.


----------



## chunky11 (6 January 2012)

Wow thats brilliant news, how intresting that something so trivial can cause such havoc, glad all is good now


----------



## nadinek82 (11 January 2012)

Severe low ringbone which is the result of a pedal bone fracture as a youngster. Jack is now 17 and to the vets amazement, only 2/10 lame when trotted up on a hard stoney surface.


----------



## JacerRacer (15 January 2012)

Rosehip said:



			Wow! The horse in the algarve is awful, I would hazard a guess at either he has been stuck in some sort of bog, or he had been run over and dragged....did you ever find out what happened to him?

The elec fencing injuries are awful too! I cant imagine the horror!!! x
		
Click to expand...

Hiya, just thought I'd post on here about her, as I didn't realise until now that any replies had come of it. 
She was hidden by gypsies and I search for a week, spoke to all authorities and did all I could. I eventually bucked up the courage to go to the gypsy camp and try and buy her from them. Unfortunately (or fortunately in some way), the police and Camara vet went out that morning to take her away to try to help her, but as soon as the vet saw her, they knew she couldn't be saved so they put her down...  No happy ending here, I'm afraid, except that she wasn't suffering any longer... 

If anyone wanted to read the full story, it's on the blog I was writing at the time about moving my horse to Portugal: http://movingequus.wordpress.com/
Thanks to anyone who felt for her, she was only a baby and had obviously been in pain for most of her life. 
Jess.


----------



## hoxne8 (5 February 2012)

my horse has sarocids. he had them when i bought him but because it is on his ear i was not bothered .  









 you can't treally see them for the hair but it is on lower right hand side of his ear


----------



## brighteyes (6 March 2012)

Here you go - I found my horse with 100% coverage this morning. Not in the least bothered, ate all his breakfast and no apparent discomfort or itching.  Looked very dramatic indeed. Checked with the vet who advised no action in this instance, but maybe give a 'bute' powder to assist reduction of swelling.


----------



## CeeBee (7 March 2012)

Oh goodness, that is awful, really made my skin crawl!
However, this also happened to my old horse and it disappeared within a day or so, as quickly as it appeared


----------



## chunky11 (7 March 2012)

Wow that looks quite severe! Any other symptoms? Maybe Urticaria or an allergy to something, hopefully will go down and you wont see anymore of it but just be very careful, speaking from experience I had a bad time with this sort of thing - look more to Aloe Vera juice, Omega oils vit E to calm the immune response rather than bute


----------



## brighteyes (7 March 2012)

Well, he's pretty much back to normal today! Went out in the sand school and rolled madly then jumped up, reared, bucked and set off galloping round like a maniac. That's quite usual for him, though. All he had was Piriton, and hardly any at that.


----------



## Tiffany (11 March 2012)

Some unbelieveable injuries & diseases although fortunately some amazing recoveries 

Made me cry seeing and reading about the youngster on the Algarve 
Why would anyone want to treat an animal in that way and never get help?


----------



## SKY (11 March 2012)

this looks like it was burnt, so so awful.  the pain it was in, so unfair, people can get away with this.





JacerRacer said:



			I found this horse in the Algarve a few days ago. It unfortunately disappeared after a gypsy saw me taking an interest in it. I am doing everything I can to locate the horse. Wanted people to have a look at the photos as I have had an opinion from a vet from these photos and would also like to know if anyone's horses have had similar injuries in the past and if it was treatable. 

























Evidently this hasn't come on over a day or two so this horse has probs been in pain for some time. It is very lame on its right hind and we believe it to be about a year old.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wagtail (13 March 2012)

Kissing spines:

For those of you who are interested. Here are the before and after xrays of my horse's spine. In November he was diagnosed with ten spinal processes touching and had five of them removed:

Before 1






After 1:






Before 2:






After 2:


----------



## roloaimee (18 March 2012)

my horse was diagnosed 4 weeks ago with inflammatory bowel... 

[/Ihttp://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/429435_10150607080953021_503998020_9055032_941607178_n.jpgMG]

this was him yesterday after 4 weeks of steroids...

if any one has any experience with this would be very happy if you would let me know of ur success stories please! im very un-optimistic!


----------



## roloaimee (18 March 2012)

sorry this was rolo yesterday - the pic didnt show in my previous post


----------



## Cinnamontoast (1 April 2012)

Sarcoid, verrucous kind, right axilla. Successfully treated with Liverpool Cream:






Nodular type, also successfully treated with Liverpool Cream:


----------



## Paint Me Proud (26 April 2012)

Emergency colic surgery. 
Small colon was coiled in unusual shape wrapped around some random tissue that shouldnt have been there, had been that way for a few years. Small intestine then inexplicably adhered to the colon and caused massive colic attack.
Vets opened him up, untangled the small colon, put everything back where it should be and so far things are going well.

Day after op - note all the blood down his legs.






7 days after op - bandage off (also note the sarcoid on his sheath that is at the end of Liverpool cream treatment)






14 days after op






21 days after op 






28 days after op






He is on his 5th week of box rest, 2 weeks to go.


----------



## skn0404 (14 May 2012)

He has had these lumps for a while now but vet doesn't know what they are!!


----------



## chunky11 (14 May 2012)

http://chestofbooks.com/animals/horses/Health-Disease-Treatment-1/Anatomy-Of-Horse-s-Head.html

have a look at the anatomy of the horses head, it looks in line with glands, I would probably say from looking at it that it is glandular, especially if it is on the same sides - although glands can be affected singularly by infection or swelling as we know.
 If there is no heat / swelling in them this would rule out infection and it is the body dealing with a small allergy, maybe to hay or the pollen in the grass, I wouldnt worry about it, Ive known horses to have similar, I would though, have a look at feeding herbs that help with lymph drainage and the immune system, Global herbs are very good, stick to natural, stay away from any steroids etc which can make things worse,

Hope that helps


----------



## Wagtail (14 May 2012)

skn0404 said:









He has had these lumps for a while now but vet doesn't know what they are!!  

Click to expand...

They look like grass glands. But if they do not go down after he has been taken off the grass then could they be melanomas?


----------



## chunky11 (14 May 2012)

How old is he? Does he have any under his tail? My 31 year old Arab has had melenomas under his tail for the past 12 years without bother, obviously yours are in a different place, how long have you had him for and has he always had them and have they grown larger since you have had him??


----------



## skn0404 (14 May 2012)

Hi def not grass glands as brought him in, much to his dismay, for over a week and now change except for the higher smaller of the two lumps getting bigger! I haven't noticed anything under his tail but will check fully tomorrow. I'm thinking thyroid or lymphoma . That pic is at least a year old maybe more so they're now bigger than in the pic. Ha d blood work done all fine, antibiotics made no difference and he didn't weather the winter well this year, lost his top line etc..  He's 15 and normally very well and hardy.


----------



## Wagtail (14 May 2012)

Anything like this? http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/SkinTumorsInHorses/


----------



## skn0404 (14 May 2012)

chunky11 said:



			How old is he? Does he have any under his tail? My 31 year old Arab has had melenomas under his tail for the past 12 years without bother, obviously yours are in a different place, how long have you had him for and has he always had them and have they grown larger since you have had him??
		
Click to expand...




Wagtail said:



			Anything like this? http://www.acvs.org/AnimalOwners/HealthConditions/LargeAnimalEquineTopics/SkinTumorsInHorses/

Click to expand...

Hi yes it's sort of like that but obviously lower down his neck and on each side they feel almost perfect circles and they don't really move. Vet said possibly an abscess but blood work showed no fighting of infection. It's concerns me as if it lymphnoma the other lymph nodes are much deeper on horses so can't be seen so easily and I also want to be able to ride but am worried about his breathing as last time he was worked, 20 mins walk & trot on the lunge, 2 days later he got really really ill and the vet was talking about putting him to sleep as he had a temp of 30 and pulse rate of 58 and was sweating up just standing in the stable :0( I just hate not knowing


----------



## Wagtail (14 May 2012)

TBH, I wouldn't even think of riding him, especially in view of his loss of condition, until you know what is causing these lumps. If he has any form of cancer, he will probably be feeling lousy. I really hope he is okay.


----------



## chunky11 (15 May 2012)

oh dear, so it is affecting him it seems.
 The only way of really finding out is through biopsy, or perhaps a scan? Fluid will show up dark and dense masses are white so your vet may be able to differentiate??
 If its cancer, in an animal there is very little to do other than end suffering, which, if you have ever seen a person suffer with cancer it is a blessing.
Its really hard but you have to do what is best for your horse, as heart breaking as it can be, ask your vets what steps to take next if you want to investigate it, its not always about the money either but sometimes its stressful for the horse being interfered with on the level of biopsies, and they hurt.

Enjoy your horse and keep him happy and let him be a horse, good luck x


----------



## skn0404 (15 May 2012)

Thanks all, I was leaning towards the conclusion it's some form of cancer and it may also explain why some days he won't even let me touch him. Hes got trust issues when stabled and is hugely head/ ear shy thanks to a previous owner twitching his ear in the stable so sending him to Newmarket for further testing and to have his head messed with is a definite no no as I know he just wouldn't cope with it. I think I know what I'm going to have to do but that doesn't make it any easier but he's such a sweet boy I'd rather he went while he's alert and happy than waiting for him to progress to a stage where he's in agony


----------



## chunky11 (15 May 2012)

What an idiot, it sounds like he is in the best hands now with someone who cares for his welfare above anything else, what else could a horse ask for?
Its really hard, I lost my 3 yo thoroughbred last year to an awful disease, he deteriorated in the space of 5 weeks before I had to make a very hard decision, it is never easy when you love your horses so much, he looks stunning just enjoy your time together and let him do the things he loves the most till the time comes, best wishes to you both x


----------



## Wagtail (15 May 2012)

Please keep us informed of what they say in Newmarket. Is he going to Rossdales? Fingers crossed that it's nothing serious.


----------



## skn0404 (15 May 2012)

Thanks chunky11. Some people do some awful things and I have 2 boys who have been left very scarred by past owners mistreatment of them, they are thoroughly loved and spoilt now as a horse should be. Wagtail, he won't be going to Rossdales due to his head shyness as they'd have to dope him to within an inch of his life so it wouldn't be fair to him so I shall keep him with me as long as possible until I can bring myself to make the call which will probably be sooner rather than later as the thought of him in the field feeling unwell makes me feel unwell and as I love him dearly I will do what's right for him not what's right for me. Thank you all for your input, hope you and your four legged friends all stay happy and healthy x


----------



## chunky11 (15 May 2012)

keep us posted, I hope he is comfortable and happy what ever you choose to do with him, be brave for your horse, your all he has x


----------



## Jesstickle (23 June 2012)

Here we are. A lovely foreign body response which resulted in surgery 

The original wound







after a good three months we still had this. Note the wound is still not healed. This is the day it was x-rayed and scanned. Nothing to see on x-ray but very small foreign body visible on scanning. At this point the lump was still very solid and vet was reticent to operate as it was all still very 'attached' and there was fear it would be hard to excise without disrupting tendons and blood vessels












so therapeutic ultrasound from the physio began to try and disrupt it slightly which got us to this point. The lump visibly much more seperate, slight discharge from the wound and much less solid when palpated







so off we went to surgery 







silly beast had a reaction to the bandage so it had to come off very early












pressure sore pictures below (not vet's fault, she is incredibly sensitive!)







staples and stitches out she came home 













once it stopped discharging she was allowed out but then had a reaction to her dissolvable stitches







but eventually it all subsided and it's nearly  normal now


----------



## milesjess (24 June 2012)

Jesstickle - poor mare having a reaction to everything! Glad she's better now


----------



## chunky11 (25 June 2012)

what a carry on! Glad shes on the mend, was it a chronic non healing wound I take it?


----------



## Jesstickle (25 June 2012)

That's right Chunky. The fact that it was swollen was never really problematic.She wasn't ever lame or even sore on it but it just wouldn't heal. It was nearly 5 months old by the time she went for the op and it would steal open up and weep from time to time. 

This was last summer as a 3yo. She's in work now with no lasting problems thankfully. Weirdly she was never sick or sorry about it. Even straight out of surgery she was her usual chipper self. Just took it all in her stride!


----------



## chunky11 (25 June 2012)

Thats good, I watched an op last week with a horse that had initially had an abcess but 3 months later it was still very angry looking, when he started to debride the wound we found calcified granulation tissue, the wound would never be able to heal with that inside it, upon reading more about it apparently as time goes on the wound becomes more alkaline so calcifies and doesnt heal because wounds that heal well are more acidic.... intresting hey!


----------



## Shellinch (28 June 2012)

my horse has scaily scabby skin and dunno wots causing it  and she also had an accident and opned her knee to the bone


----------



## literally anything else (14 July 2012)

TraceyD said:















This pony is now 5 yrs, i had him from 6 months old. This year i broke him to harness and clipped him for the first time ever. He has never had this condition before. it began shortly after being clipped, and i put it down to an allergy from the clippers or oil. months later. No better. The lumps fluctuate in size. It began on the neck, then the belly and flanks, and today in the latest episode are now on even the unclipped area of his coat. You can feel them under his skin. They are soft swellings varying in size from pea size to swellings like you would get in a horse sensitive to fly bites. Now they are on his face, these have erupted and ooze yellow runny fluid, not puss though. they don't seem to irritate him, they have not caused itching, he is fine within himself. I thought allegy, i have changed his bedding, his food, his rugs one by one, all to no avail. i'm at a loss, can anyone help
		
Click to expand...

this happened to 3 horses in our yard, antibiotics cleared it up, vet said either bitten by infected flies or  eaten something dodgy. n the lumps didnt come back  hope it clears up for you too


----------



## SO1 (5 August 2012)

This small graze and swelling is actually a broken splint bone, my pony was only 1/10th lame in trot.


----------



## Foxhunter49 (15 August 2012)

I had two yearlings turned out with two empty brood mares. Normally if the weather is hot and the flies bad I bring them inside but Thursday was a heavy day and I left them out. Checked first thing and all were OK. 
Went to check them when I was walking the dogs and saw that one had a 'nasty' gash along his side. Nothing I could do at that point so hurried home, put dogs away, called vet. No reply on his cell phone so left message and called surgery, so they could alert him on the radio. 
Vet calls back immediately to say he was 45 minutes away - that was fine. 
Brought the horses in. They had moved from the top of the field and were all grazing at the bottom.

This was a prize injury. After they were in and waiting the vet I went to see if what he did it on could be found. Didn't take a lot of looking. They had the run of two fields. The gate was tied back but I think that the flies had driven them bonkers and they had galloped through the gate he had caught his side on the staple gate latch (first picture) This was pulled out of the gatepost one side and the other was at a right angle so the fitment was flat against the post. 
He had not caught himself on the piece that actually catches the gate but on the rounded side.

The rest are pictures of the injury.



















This was how high he went under the skin. The while to the right is a floating rib, now removed.


----------



## china (15 August 2012)

Ouch that looks awful!! Iv seen a pony injur itselfs on a gate latch but rather than going along, it went in an made an enormous puncture wound. Two ponies were being led in together and going through the gate onto the yard they had a scrap and one jumped to the side onto the gate latch! So easily done!


----------



## Rosehip (15 August 2012)

Wow! that is some wound! Im very impressed with the vets handywork too...are the drain tubes there to hold the skin together? Looks very neat afterwards!

Fingers crossed for a good patient and a quick recovery!!x


----------



## Foxhunter49 (17 August 2012)

Yes, the tubes were stitched in hoping that it would stop the wound from breaking open - it didn't work! He just swelled to much and it has all broken down.

I will say he is being a wonderful patient - if it is to sore he just swishes his tail and lifts a leg but nothing more. 

I was slathering it in Manuka Honey but the flies and wasps were terrible so have resorted to using pure Neem Oil. I was astounded how much better it was looking this morning after using it once. The other great benefit is that it keeps the flies away


----------



## YasandCrystal (3 September 2012)

JacerRacer said:



			I found this horse in the Algarve a few days ago. It unfortunately disappeared after a gypsy saw me taking an interest in it. I am doing everything I can to locate the horse. Wanted people to have a look at the photos as I have had an opinion from a vet from these photos and would also like to know if anyone's horses have had similar injuries in the past and if it was treatable. 

























Evidently this hasn't come on over a day or two so this horse has probs been in pain for some time. It is very lame on its right hind and we believe it to be about a year old.
		
Click to expand...

Having just seen photos on the Gambia Horse and Donkey Trust on FaceBook I wonder if this youngster has got Ezootic Lymphangitis - the wounds are so very similar.

http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/gambiahorseanddonkey


----------



## Chief55 (3 September 2012)

How do I post a picture?


----------



## Christsam (3 September 2012)

Prince's Suturitis where the bone plates are across his forehead.


----------



## Chief55 (3 September 2012)

Can somebody tell be exactly how to post pics on here? I am judt dumb I guess! I have them in my album on H&H but cant figure out how to post on this forum!! Thanks!!


----------



## Chief55 (3 September 2012)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?u=97664


----------



## Chief55 (3 September 2012)




----------



## Landcruiser (3 September 2012)

Chief55, put your photos on photobucket and upload from there. It's a bit of a faff but it works.


----------



## Chief55 (3 September 2012)




----------



## caramel (3 September 2012)

Cut on left hock, caused by a kick in the field. No pics of when he first did it, it was a good 2 inches (ish) deep, and just went through the skin. Hock still swollen, vet back next week to reassess.


----------



## herring (6 September 2012)

Hi Aimee, how did Rolo get on? I do hope he is recovering. We had a racehorse diagnosed with diverticulitis that we very nearly lost & it took him a good 2 years to be out of the woods: linseed & Aloe Vera are miracle workers for these things & also  brewers yeast & lacto bacillus probiotics. Simple System feeds work brilliantly for it & they do a Herbal Recovery supplement that also helped my mare when she almost died from gastroenteritis as a foal. Please let us know how he is. All the best x


----------



## StroppyMare* (11 September 2012)

After a kick in the field.. Being treated at home as leahurst wasnt an option recovering well, tendons exposed and vulnerable to infection within the fluid/sheath.. No lameness yet hoping all tendon damage and nerve damage has been narrowly escaped, anyone had anything similar?

DAY 1 
	
	
		
		
	


	





DAY 2






DAY 5


----------



## Spritely (6 November 2012)

My 4 YO developed a white spot on her eyeball which quickly started to irritate her.  She was diagnosed with Eyeworm which is usually found in north america and not here in the UK!  Steroid drops and Ivermectin are clearing this up.

http://s1300.beta.photobucket.com/user/mrscoupland/media/PeachesEye281112.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## chunky11 (7 November 2012)

wow, thats intresting!! Glad it is clearing up too, how has it got over here?! I cant access the photo


----------



## Spritely (9 November 2012)

After 3 days







Taken After One week (2 days after treatment with Ivermectin).  We then started administering steriod drops which really helped calm things down.

6 days after treatment, there is just a small white area which is diminishing daily.


----------



## Pinkvboots (13 November 2012)

Really interesting looking at all the pictures, did the horse that got caught on the gate recover ok have you got any pictures of it healing would love to know how he is.


----------



## katastrophykat (15 November 2012)

This occurred while trying to jump a wire fence when cornered in a field- 







We didn't get a chance to see if it healed as found a cracked/Infected cannon bone on the off side hind once we reduced the dose of bute, RIP lovely girl...


----------



## Mac1991 (5 January 2013)




----------



## Mac1991 (5 January 2013)

anybody know what my next step with this could be. its about the size if your thumb nail with slight swelling below the ear to his eye but his eyes fine and hes fine in himself. He'll let you touch it and the area and he's fine to have a head collar on. Hes on bute as advised from the vet and is staying in over the weekend


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 January 2013)

Just adding my injury on here


----------



## H Scowen (15 January 2013)

My yearling welsh pony has recently seen the chiropractor and was diagnosed with an abcesse on her leg she has now had it for two months and it hasn't burst, she is very lame we have been poulticing it but nothing is happening, my farrier told me to call the vet and the vet told me to call the farrier, no one will help me, I don't no what else to do can someone please give me some advice thank you  


I don't have a picture of it as you see it through the camera but it is definetly there


----------



## Beausmate (18 January 2013)

Call a different vet.  Soon.


----------



## Tarte Au Citron (21 January 2013)

Oreo's wire injury:
Day 1:





Day 24ish:





Day 72ish:





Fortunately no damage to the bone or joint and seems to be healing nicely  sorry the pictures are a bit big


----------



## H Scowen (6 February 2013)

My yearling welsh pony has been lame on and off for about three months now and I'm at a loss about what to do the vet and chiropractor both think its an abcesse however it has not burst even tho we had been soaking it and poulticing it for weeks and weeks and it has now gone hard so I'm inclined to think that's not what it is. She has a hard round lump just above her coronetband you can move it and munipulate it also moves by itself (not a great deal tho) you can move it and press it, poke it all you want and it doesn't seem to hurt however she is still lame please can someone help I thought it  might be lateral cartillage but not sure and if it is I have no idea how to treat it.


----------



## H Scowen (8 February 2013)

H Scowen;11517302]My yearling welsh pony has been lame on and off for about three months now and I'm at a loss about what to do the vet and chiropractor both think its an abcesse however it has not burst even tho we had been soaking it and poulticing it for weeks and weeks and it has now gone hard so I'm inclined to think that's not what it is. She has a hard round lump just above her coronetband you can move it and munipulate it also moves by itself (not a great deal tho) you can move it and press it, poke it all you want and it doesn't seem to hurt however she is still lame please can someone help I thought it  might be lateral cartillage but not sure and if it is I have no idea how to treat it. 
I have been researching this and i think it may be ringbone has anyone else ever had any experience with ringbone?
I have uploaded a picture of her foot (the lump) into my album on my profile page.


----------



## china (8 February 2013)

A tumour?? Wouldn't be uncommon


----------



## Beausmate (14 February 2013)

H Scowen said:



			My yearling welsh pony has been lame on and off for about three months now and I'm at a loss about what to do the vet and chiropractor both think its an abcesse however it has not burst even tho we had been soaking it and poulticing it for weeks and weeks and it has now gone hard so I'm inclined to think that's not what it is. She has a hard round lump just above her coronetband you can move it and munipulate it also moves by itself (not a great deal tho) you can move it and press it, poke it all you want and it doesn't seem to hurt however she is still lame please can someone help I thought it  might be lateral cartillage but not sure and if it is I have no idea how to treat it.
		
Click to expand...

Has it been x-rayed?


----------



## gold (21 April 2013)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/95114950@N05/8668580553/


----------



## H Scowen (23 April 2013)

Hi my pony has 3 white socks and obviously 3 white hooves, i have noticed that the colour of the fourth hoof has changed colour to a greyish, black, purple colour and im not sure if this could be happening because he might be getting white markings on this leg or is it something else.


----------



## shierbird (30 April 2013)

How do I post pics on here?


----------



## shierbird (30 April 2013)

http://m1272.photobucket.com/albumlist/shirebird please take a look at progress of my yearlings head injury from a month ago when he did it (on side of horsebox when loading) to now. Vet has been and he has had danilon but tho cut has healed it has remained very swollen. Today he had broken the skin again and was bleeding a little. He is v v itchy ( has had lice so may be this)... I'm worried that its not healing well and may be fracture or bone fragment?


----------



## Dottyfordylan (14 May 2013)

Permanent tracheotomy


----------



## ester (15 May 2013)

probable squamous cell carcinoma (bottom left particularly). This was after a 2 day treatment with zorac cream followed by liquid nitrogen. We are going to try again. The lobey area produces lumps of dead skin compared to those surrounding it.


----------



## flyingfilly1988 (31 May 2013)




----------



## longdog (8 June 2013)

This is Scarlet's injury after cleaning, but before op







This is her post op







Here is Laura's blog for those who would like to know what happened to our lovely girl 

http://www.hay-net.co.uk/guest-blogging-page/4624/lauras-weekly-blog-post---a-horrible-week

LD


----------



## Joanne4584 (20 June 2013)

Ouch 

Here's Bertie's rather unusual cut after it had been cleaned out ready for the stitches.


----------



## lbubb (3 November 2013)

Fractured scapular - despite what all vets said he proved them all wrong! 8 months in an equine hospital and healed with no surgical intervention although scapular was in 2 pieces. Very special and expensive pony in vet bills  

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/album.php?albumid=6179&attachmentid=20910


----------



## MardyMare (31 December 2013)

A post further down reminded me of a picture diary I took of one of my mares that contracted strangles in 2011 when a carrier horse came to the yard.  Thankfully we were on top of it quickly - all quarantined and foot trays sprays etc but this mare really struggled through it all.  She made a full recovery and is completely fine now but it knocked her system and in total she took nearly 4 months to full recovery. 

This was how we found her originally in paddock - holding her head at an angle and struggling to swallow - this horse tends to have choke attacks and at first I thought it was that as no other horse showed any symptoms :








We held hot packs on it and it then erupted and most of her cheek came off in my hand : 








At this point every other horse on yard had been tested and cleared of strangles and when we sent a swab of this mucus to the lab it came back as non-strangles (although original bloods said she was positive)  but she tested positive for 
Burkholderia Cepacia  I wont even try and explain it  this is what wikipedia has to say 


Burkholderia cepacia complex (BCC), or simply Burkholderia cepacia is a group of catalase-producing, non-lactose-fermenting Gram-negative bacteria composed of at least seventeen different species, including B. cepacia, B. multivorans, B. cenocepacia, B. vietnamiensis, B. stabilis, B. ambifaria, B. dolosa, B. anthina, and B. pyrrocinia.[1] B. cepacia is an important human pathogen which most often causes pneumonia in immunocompromised individuals with underlying lung disease (such as cystic fibrosis or chronic granulomatous disease)."

Every day we had to scrub and clean with saline solution and I put intrasite (sp ?) gel on and it slowly shrank smaller and smaller : 









A month after that it looked like this :







and finally shrank : 








ps:  not sure how to get pics to show in the post


----------



## MasterBenedict (31 December 2013)

Wow, MM, that is extremely similar to the pic in my thread! Very interesting, thanks for sharing


----------



## ester (2 January 2014)

After second treatment- same cream and longer liquid nitrogen treatment. 

Looked good to start/healing







but returned (with the scab it was producing)






updated photo after more aggressive treatment - stronger cream made up by liverpool and longer liquid nitrogen treatment back in October, pic taken yesterday. - lobed area was where the skin is slightly redder. There is a slight bump of what I suspect is scar tissue so am very hopeful it is now resolved. Have only taken so many photos to save the vet having to visit but hopefully it will help others keep an eye on their steeds nether regions!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (24 February 2014)

Possible melanoma removal from horse's cheek.

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z87/kij_pictures/Flossy/100_0113_zpsb2324b5a.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z87/kij_pictures/Flossy/100_0114_zpse9b8e8a1.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z87/kij_pictures/Flossy/100_0115_zpsd6764f2b.jpg

http://i194.photobucket.com/albums/z87/kij_pictures/Flossy/100_0116_zps3e007c74.jpg


----------



## ilvpippa (27 July 2014)

Some pics of my girl recovering from stifle arthroscopy 
Day after 







Yesterday - small black dots are the stitches; she has 3 inside her leg too


----------



## dibbin (29 September 2014)

Jazz's off hind following a run in with the electric fence. It went right down to the bone on the inside of his leg and about halfway through the flesh on the outside.  Photo taken at his first bandage change, 3 days after the injury. This was February this year, it's now fully healed and he's been back in ridden work since May.  He was never really lame on it and we were very VERY lucky he didn't do serious damage to himself.

I don't have any more recent photos but he now has a cracking scar, I think because the wound is so close to the hock we really had no chance of getting just a fine line of scarring!


----------



## dibbin (29 September 2014)

This is Dylan's near hind a few days after being kicked while turned out.  This turned out to be a hairline fracture, it opened up one night and he had to be PTS.  Before the fracture opened he was totally sound and was being lunged in walk, trot & canter.


----------



## RChambers (27 October 2014)

Any help would be much appreciated. 

My horse suffered a puncture wound through his coronary band, but has just continued to grow downwards. 

The crack continues to open and close when he applies weight to it when walking 




https://www.imageshack.us/i/iqFCIIaxj


----------



## SillySausage (19 November 2014)

dibbin said:



			Before the fracture opened he was totally sound and was being lunged in walk, trot & canter
		
Click to expand...

I lost a horse about 18 months ago to a broken leg whilst she was walking sedately round the garden. Vet thinks she had a hairline fracture that gave way, horse played a high level polocrosse tournament just two days earlier completely sound and we have no incident that we can think of that would have caused it in the first place. Was a total shock and very sudden.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 November 2014)

RChambers said:



			Any help would be much appreciated. 

My horse suffered a puncture wound through his coronary band, but has just continued to grow downwards. 

The crack continues to open and close when he applies weight to it when walking 








Click to expand...

Oh wow, that looks like the part of the actual coronet that grows the new horn has been damaged, so the new hoof isn't growing down at that point, thus creating the gap. 

A lady I used to livery with had a pony with a hoof similar to that on a hind hoof. He had what looked like a 'cloven hoof' as the gap ran from the coronet to the ground but the gap was to the side. He was sound, in full ridden work, but was always shod to prevent the gap from opening. I think that getting a really, really good farrier to look would be the best thing (and I'm sure that you've done this already).


----------



## Paint Me Proud (31 December 2014)

Another case of hives. Horse reacted to an unknown stimulus resulting in approx 80% of body being covered in raised 'bubble wrap' swellings. Swellings reduced and disappeared over the next few days.


----------



## Charlie10 (6 February 2015)

I have just took in another mini Shetland that is a little worse for where, she has a gap in her Vulva what r ur views on what to do with heR 
Need to add a photo


----------



## Charlie10 (6 February 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]

Just rescue this little mare and her bits look like this any advice welcome


----------



## Queenbee (6 February 2015)

If she is a little worse for wear, you will be getting the vet out... Ask them at the same time.


----------



## Brownile60 (16 September 2019)

Eaglestone said:



			Please use this thread to post images of your Horse?s Veterinary Conditions.

PapaFrita suggested this would be very helpful and informative for all types of Horse Conditions, to show other HHO Members   
	
	
		
		
	


	





******************************************************************************************************

I hope this helps any of you, with horses who have had, or are currently suffering from Laminitis  
	
	
		
		
	


	





These pictures were taken on 25th August 2009, a day after being shod.

They show how weak the Laminae looks when it grows down.  The Farrier rasps all the 'cruddy' old stuff off so that they are neat and tidy (sorry a bit crudely put, but it is the best I can do!)

Some people have commented that it is Seedy Toe, so I suppose it is a form of it, although there is no infection  
	
	
		
		
	


	




, however it is the aftermath of 10 degrees of rotation  
	
	
		
		
	


	





For those of you who do not know 'Motor' .... he went down with Cushings Induced Laminitis in October 2005 at the age of 24 .... he is now a happy 28 year old, being ridden regularly and can still be a handful, when the mood takes him  
	
	
		
		
	


	









The green on his feet, is him stepping over/missing the ledge on his Field Shelter, I think  
	
	
		
		
	


	














































Click to expand...

 Unable to post photo however my horse has an incredibly enlarged sheath & testicles;  swelling lumps turned  into one down the length of his belly on both sides.  From what I can tell it is Edema,  not sure if anyone has ever heard of it or knows of a horse that has had it and is there any treatment for it any answers would be greatly appreciated Iâ€™m considering putting my horse down


----------



## Beausmate (21 September 2019)

Call a vet?  It could be a few different things.


----------



## Landcruiser (25 September 2019)

Brownile60 said:



			Unable to post photo however my horse has an incredibly enlarged sheath & testicles;  swelling lumps turned  into one down the length of his belly on both sides.  From what I can tell it is Edema,  not sure if anyone has ever heard of it or knows of a horse that has had it and is there any treatment for it any answers would be greatly appreciated Iâ€™m considering putting my horse down
		
Click to expand...

My horse had exactly this earlier in the summer. Oedema due to a fly bite reaction. Vet gave bute for a few days and gave his sheath a darn good clean out in case of any infective cause in there. It sorted itself out over a week or so.


----------



## ycbm (25 September 2019)

Zombie thread alert.


----------



## milliepops (25 September 2019)

it is but it's also a pinned post. shame the photobucket photos have gone screwy again!


----------



## ycbm (25 September 2019)

I didn't spot that, I rarely go directly to one forum. Shall we restart it, I've just read it and it's good. 


Laryngeal hemiplegia (left sidecof the throat is collapsed, right side on the photo) and the operation wound:


----------



## Sasanaskyex (22 October 2019)

My horse fractured her skull in two places, I think the pictures are pretty cool. She was fine, considering, and healed quickly although now has a permanent dent in her forehead.


----------



## Hollylee1989 (22 February 2021)

Navicular changes, also discovered an imbalance.


----------

